# What's this weed



## Kernal_Farcas

I need help identifying these clumps growing in my zoyzia. Seems to be individual plants-- not like zoyzia. They're very shallow rooted and pull out easily. Thanks

I'm in nw Florida by the way.


----------



## BermudaBoy

I'm far from an expert but it kind of looks like centipede grass.


----------

